#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   "Energiemedizin": Die Groteske um "Global Scaling" >

## Pianoman

Die Europa Universität Viadrina in Frankfurt/Oder ist ja in den letzten Jahren schwer in´s Gerede gekommen; leider eher zu ihrem Nachteil.  
Schuld daran trägt das *Institut für transkulturelle Gesundheitswissenschaften* - *IntraG* (*Klick*), ein komplizierter Name für ein Sammelbecken solcher esoterischen "Heiler", die sich ihre Absurditäten mit Doktortiteln adeln lassen wollen.  
Nachdem schon die Anfänge des *IntraG* heftiges Stirnrunzeln bei vielen seriösen Wissenschaftlern hevorgerufen hat, brachte eine Kooperation mit der *DGEIM -* der *Deutschen Gesellschaft für Energiemedizin e.V.* (*Klick*) - das Faß zum Überlaufen. 
Als das Curriculum für diverse Lehrveranstaltungen bekannt wurde, brach im Internet ein Shitstorm los, der in dieser Form - im Zusammenhang mit einer Deutschen Universität - bisher einmalig war. 
Die Reaktionen der Verantwortlichen: vertuschen, abwiegeln, kleinreden, ignorieren. Alternativmedizin live. 
Jetzt wurde ein Verfahren, dass mit einigen Angeboten auch im Konglomerat "Energiemedizin" zu finden ist *- Global Scaling -* (*Klick*), Gegenstand eines anderen Verfahrens: Vor dem Landgericht Dresden wurde der Erfinder der Methode zur Verantwortung gezogen - der er sich postwendend entzog.  
Die FAZ hat eine Würdigung beider Verfahren vorgenommen, in der auch die Rolle der Viadrina-Verantwortlichen zur Sprache kommt. 
 Lesen und wundern (*Klick*).

----------


## kaya

Es ist doch wirklich beneidenswert einfach: 
Man nehme eine Idee zu einem "gesundheitsfördernden Produkt", die erstmal gar nicht abstrus genug sein kann.
Dazu einen seriös wirkenden, redegewandten Menschen. 
Rühre das Ganze gut durch, verpacke es interessant und verkaufe es mit Hilfe eines pfiffigen Marketings an ein "hilfsbedürftiges und gläubiges Publikum, das von der Schulmedizin natürlich enttäuscht ist".
Der krönende Abschluss des Ganzen: ein obskurer Doktortitel, der für die entsprechende Glaubwürdigkeit nebst Ruhm und Ehre sorgt.
Bis jemand dahinterkommt, dass das Produkt völlig wirkungs- und wertlos ist, gibt es schon viele zahlende "Gläubige", die genau das Gegenteil behaupten werden. Und sei es auch nur, um nicht zugeben zu müssen, dass sie ihr Geld dummerweise einem Betrüger in den Rachen geworfen haben. 
Manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich hätte auch solche Ideen...

----------


## Muschel

> Manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich hätte auch solche Ideen...

 Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon oft, aber ich bin zu ehrlich für sowas.  :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

*Global Scaling* ist ein Lehrstück (oder besser Leerstück) par excellence für das häßliche Gesicht der Alternativheilerei: Sendungsbewußtsein+Gier+Skrupellosigkeit+Zynismus 
Der nachfolgende Text stammt von Hendrick Treugut, dem "Chef" der DGEIM:   

> "Global Scaling" 
> Die Global-Scaling-Theorie besagt, dass Materie harmonisch im energetisch niedrigsten Zustand (Vakuum) schwingt. Die Ursache ist eine globale, stehende Vakuum-Materiekompressionswelle, die als Longitudinalwelle das Universum in allen Maßstäben in synchrone Eigenschwingungen versetzt und ein kosmisches ultraschwaches Hintergrundfeld bildet. Sie beeinflusst den Verlauf aller Prozesse, indem sie Schwingungen bestimmter Frequenzen resonanzverstärkt und andere unterdrückt. Deshalb hat jeder Prozess einen inneren Rhythmus, der in Resonanz mit der so genannten G-Welle steht. Auf diese Weise wirkt sie als globale Zeitwelle, die in logarithmisch regelmäßigen Zeitabständen, also skaleninvariant, die Ereignisdichte jedes Prozesses komprimiert und wieder dekomprimiert. 
> Die Hintergrundwelle zwingt allen Prozessen ihre definierte logarithmisch hyperbolisch fraktale Struktur auf. Die Grenzen der attraktiven Abschnitte auf der logarithmischen Geraden der Maßstäbe wiederholen sich regelmäßig; ihr Abstand definiert die halbe Wellenlänge einer globalen stehenden Vakuum-Kompressionswelle. Mit ihren Schwingungsbäuchen verdrängt sie alle Manifestationen auf der logarithmischen Geraden der Maßstäbe und konzentriert sie in ihren Knoten. 
> In der Kompressionsphase beim Übergang von einem Wellenbauch zu einem Knoten entsteht bei Materie zum Beispiel eine Fusionstendenz, in der Dekompressionsphase beim Übergang von einem Knoten zu einem Wellenbauch eine Zerfallstendenz. Dieser Prozess verursacht einen globalen logarithmisch periodischen Strukturwechsel; komprimierte und dekomprimierte Systeme dominieren abwechselnd auf der logarithmischen Geraden der Maßstäbe. 
> Es zeigt sich, dass die Hintergrundwelle zentrales Steuerungsereignis für Zeitstrukturen im Organismus ist, beispielsweise für Puls-, Atem- und Hirnwellenfrequenzen, aber auch für Temperatur, pH-Wert usw. 
> Die im Anfang befindliche medizinische Nutzung beschränkt sich derzeit vor allem auf die diagnostische Analyse von Körperfrequenzen, aber auch auf die Optimierung von therapeutisch applizierten elektromagnetischen Frequenzen und auf chronopharmakologische Interventionen...

 
Abgesehen davon, dass der, der so etwas schreibt, zu solchen Zeitgenossen gehört, von denen man üblicherweise andere Äußerungen erwartet: Hahahahahaaaa ... ich soll verrückt sein, Ich? Ich werd´s Euch allen zeigen Ha hahaha haaaa! (So in etwa); hat jemand den Sinn des Ganzen verstanden? 
Nein? 
Soll man auch nicht.  
Es handelt sich um substanzloses Geschwafel. Oder, um den geschätzten Georg Schramm zu zitieren: „ ...um leere Worthülsen, die irgendwann im Brackwasser der Beliebigkeit untergegangen sein werden!“. 
Alternativheilerische Rhetorik, von jenen unter das gemeinhin für dumm gehaltene Volk gebracht, die längst begriffen haben, dass in der Parallelwelt der Regentanz-Heiler nur zwei Argumentationslinien funktionieren: Phrasendrescherei, wie sie beispielsweise der Ersatz-Chef des *Deutschen Zentralvereins homöopathischer Ärzte* DZVHÄ,  Curt Kösters, absondert: *„Antibiotika tötet“* oder eben die Treugutsche Variante *„Die Ursache ist eine globale, stehende Vakuum-Materiekompressionswelle, die als Longitudinalwelle das Universum in allen Maßstäben in synchrone Eigenschwingungen versetzt und ein kosmisches ultraschwaches Hintergrundfeld bildet“*, hat nicht die Aufgabe, zu informieren. 
Im Gegenteil, beiden rhetorischen Varianten ist die Absicht zu Eigen, eben nicht informieren zu wollen. Es geht nicht um Inhalte und deren Relevanz für unseren Alltag, und genauso wenig ist den Autoren an Wahrhaftigkeit gelegen. Es geht um konsequente Verdummung. 
Die Kollegen aus der Alternativabteilung kennen ihr Publikum ganz genau: Das erwartet entweder starke Parolen, zu denen man "Jawoll, so isses, genau!!!!!" grölen kann, oder mystisch-unverständliches und deswegen respektheischendes Geschwall: "So was kompliziertes, und dann nur für mich und meinen Schnupfen. Endlich nimmt meine Sorgen mal jemand so richtig ernst!".  
Es ist ein absurde Welt - voller Selbsttäuschung und Fremdbetrug. Zum Kotzen.

----------


## kaya

Ja, soviel zum Thema "Manchmal wünschte ich mir, ich hätte auch solche Ideen"... 
Zum Scheitern verurteilt, solange es "Aufklärer" wie Dich gibt, die, egal wie fantasievoll die Formulierungen auch sind, den Urhebern ihre Texte im Zweifelsfall mit Verweisen auf wissenschaftlichen Studien, links und rechts um die Ohren hauen. 
Wie gesagt, Deine Kommentare und Dein Fachwissen in diesem Bereich begeistern mich immer wieder... 
Darf ich fragen, wie lange Du Dich schon mit der Thematik befasst?

----------

